# R5/R6 Revision -B Manuals



## Bdbtoys (Aug 6, 2020)

Happen to stumble on this today... which is actually handy since the main sites are down. I just mentioned the R5/R6, but other products info can be found there as well.

Starting point...




__





cam.start.canon : For customers using Canon products






cam.start.canon





Direct links...
EOS R5


https://cam.start.canon/en/C003/manual/c003.pdf


EOS R6


https://cam.start.canon/en/C004/manual/c004.pdf



I was looking mostly at the R5 Manual and noticed at least 1 table update. Figured others might want to look at them too.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 6, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> Happen to stumble on this today... which is actually handy since the main sites are down. I just mentioned the R5/R6, but other products info can be found there as well.
> 
> Starting point...
> 
> ...



They fixed the column headings on p 899.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 6, 2020)

SteveC said:


> They fixed the column headings on p 899.



LOL... that was the first chart I checked...


----------



## Whowe (Aug 6, 2020)

Also fixed the table of button customization. (there were error with exp compensation and Flash exp comp icons)


----------

